# Transistor BC547B es verdad que lo puedo reemplazar por el 2N2222 H331



## hk-4395 (Mar 26, 2009)

Transistor BC547B es verdad que lo puedo reemplazar por el 2N2222 H331


----------



## mabauti (Mar 26, 2009)

depende de la aplicacion, en muchas ocasiones si puede funcionar.


----------



## hk-4395 (Mar 26, 2009)

En el proyecto del corazón de leds...


----------



## mabauti (Mar 26, 2009)

supongo que son empaque to-92 , entonces si , si te puede servir. nadamas checa que las terminales CBE sean correctamente conectadas


----------



## hk-4395 (Mar 26, 2009)

Muchas Gracias por su ayuda... ya me funcionó correctamente, ahora a realizar el pcb y montarlo... les mandaré videos y fotos de como funciona...


----------

